
Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez: 'Automated Out of Work' a Good Thing - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/03/11/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-automated-work-good-thing/
======
creatornator
“We should be excited by that. But the reason we’re not excited by it is
because we live in a society where if you don’t have a job, you are left to
die. And that is, at its core, our problem.”

Until we fix the issue of homelessness, it is good to be wary of automation.
Especially because you can't just invent new jobs for people that had no
demand before just to employ them.

------
EGreg
It's only good if we have a UBI

